# New Roadie Web Site www.roadierags.com



## RoadieRags (Nov 8, 2006)

Just want to announce that my new site is up and running. It's a site for roadies, stagehands and everyone working in the biz. We sell t-shirts, shirts that are all about the humor that is a part of our sorted business and that only we seem to understand. I hope you check out our site and find something that will make you crack up! www.roadierags.com


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 9, 2006)

Let me start by welcoming you to Controlbooth.

I think you would find that we would appreciate getting to know you a little, perhaps you might care to introduce yourself in the new members board. I have to admit that posting an ad as your first post has not made a good first impression as far as I am concerned.

Hope that we can look forward to your input in the forums.


----------



## Footer (Nov 10, 2006)

Looks like a cool page with some nice stuff on it. Might have to pick up the "backstage" shirt, thats pretty amazing.


----------



## Radman (Nov 11, 2006)

All the spelling and grammar mistakes are very unprofessional, and very annoying. At least to me they are.


----------



## avkid (Nov 11, 2006)

Chris- calm down!

Roadierags- commercial announcements are strictly prohibited in the code of conduct.


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 12, 2006)

alright... that's no way to treat a new member regardless of their first post. Let's be civil about it. Chris15, your post could be construed as blunt, Radman, there wasn't even a "hello" in there, avkid, no need to fan the flames, and last but not least, roadierags... I appreciate the link, but like my other members stated, we don't post advertisements on this site. A "hello, I'm so and so.." on the new members forum with a little link to your site would be fine and I'm sure in a couple of weeks, a member of CB would have linked to your site anyway!

So, Welcome and Hello, roadierags... your site does look great and please PM me to see if there is anything your site and CB can do together in the future.

Thanks,
dvsDave
-webmaster of CB


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 12, 2006)

Right. Whilst my original opinions still hold true, I have seen that I neglected to make my point diplomatically. Apologies. I have revised my initial post acoordingly.


----------



## RoadieRags (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, after reading all that...thanks for welcoming me here. Sorry about the advert, I'm just trying to get the word out to the masses. It's hard when the group you market to is small, but regardless, I did not mean to break the conduct code...please forgive.

Radman...I agree, mistakes are unprofessional and annoying, and I am getting them fixed as I find them. We too work in the business, and spend many late...I mean sun comming up late hours on the site working. Typos happen, We're not perfect, if we were...we'd be riggers...ha ha ha...but seriously, you are right. So I hope this can help me make ammends for my sins, and start off on a better foot with you all. Chris15...sorry it took me so long to get back to you all, but thanks for the welcome...dsvDave...i'll drop you a pm


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 13, 2006)

Roadierags, no problems. My impressions have significanyly improved after that last post. It is when a poster posts an ad and then never return, I have zilch respect for them...

Hope we all can learn from you & you from us.


----------



## Radman (Nov 13, 2006)

You're right, I seem to have completely forgotten my manners. Welcome, I hope you grow to love CB as much as I do! I was thinking about the webring or similar ideas when I posted that and was in my editor mind. Sorry for being so... cold.

Again, hello and welcome to CB! Be sure to put a post in the new members forun as well!


----------



## Van (Nov 13, 2006)

Code of conduct or no, I still apprieciate roadierags website. I've got to get a couple of those shirts. I'm thinking maybe Xmas gifts for a lot of my crew here. As a way of apologizing I think we're all entitled to a 30% discount right ? 
Hey I've got to try I work in non-profit theatre.


----------



## RoadieRags (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for accepting my apology. So anybody have any ideas on how we can better promote my site? I do what I can at shows but suggestions are welcome. And is it ok if I place a CB link on my links page?


----------



## RoadieRags (Nov 13, 2006)

I do offer discounts on bulk orders...over 3 shirts


----------



## RoadieRags (Nov 14, 2006)

I see here that I might need to cater more the the Audio gang....throw some ideas for good Audio shirts, If I use it and put it in my shop I'll send ya the first one free!


----------



## soundlight (Nov 14, 2006)

One of my favorites..."Let's move some air"
I first heard that one out at a festival that I was working.


----------



## audioslavematt (Nov 14, 2006)

No comments please. Sound guys hate feedback.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Nov 14, 2006)

audioslavematt said:


> No comments please. Sound guys hate feedback.



That's awesome. I might just have to buy that if it's made.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 14, 2006)

That's amazing. That would definitely go on my wish list.

"Touch the console and die."
"PERFECT MIX...The Sixth Sense."


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey, Roadie Rags welcome to the site 
don't worry about posting a link in your first post, people make mistakes like that all the time (i had a HUGE avatar that took up half a page, but everything is fine now)

also you might want to post the link in the links catagorie part 
it's around here somewhere


----------



## RoadieRags (Nov 16, 2006)

couldn't fink a links section


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 16, 2006)

Links section used to be accessible from the front page, but then Dave disabled the front page for upgrades, so if/when Dave sees this, could he care to tell us where to find the links section these days?


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry, guys, the links section went totally kaput on the last upgrade. I've got to reinstall the whole package and reconfigure it (which is really, really tedious because of the way the links software is designed)


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 18, 2006)

Well I guess that is where the links section is... Bummer.I am sure that it will be back on the air soon, I know that I for one appreciate all the effort you put into this site Dave. Cheers.


----------



## herr_highbrau (Nov 27, 2006)

One of my favourite ones -

"Less lipback, more feedback" (For sound)


----------



## len (Nov 28, 2006)

Radman said:


> All the spelling and grammar mistakes are very unprofessional, and very annoying. At least to me they are.



Your not the ownly on who thinks that. 

I'd maybe have bot one, but the improper use of your and you're cost them a sale.


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 28, 2006)

len said:


> Your not the ownly on who thinks that.
> I'd maybe have bot one, but the improper use of your and you're cost them a sale.



I take it that the spelling and grammatical errors are there to make a point?


----------



## RoadieRags (Nov 29, 2006)

len said:


> Your not the ownly on who thinks that.
> I'd maybe have bot one, but the improper use of your and you're cost them a sale.


Before I say anything Len....take notice to your quote above...see any TYPOS OR UNPROFESSIONAL SPELLING MISTAKES! I think you wanted to say """I'd maybe have bought one""" which is actually if you want to be technical and it seems you do, you should have said """I'd maybe have purchased one""" which is one of 3 spelling and grammatical mistakes. You made the fatal "your" error, spelled "only" incorrectly and also "bought", I guess I'm not the only one who need to remember to spell check am I?
As I had said before Sir, we as most of us here do..work in the biz, and we spent many late nights putting the site together, a few typos as yes they may be unprofessional, but are also expected. We are not perfect (like Riggers) we are human, and therefore foulable. We have addressed the few mistakes, and when I say that, I refer to the "Stagehand Logic" shirt, where there were 2 misuses of "your" and no the mistakes never made it to print, and 26 have already sold in the past 2 weeks. That is all we could find. If you noticed another, please tell us so we can address it ASAP. Now, as you have demonstrated for us, people when they type make mistakes, it happens to the best of us...we're human. Please don't take me wrong, I mean not to offend you in any way at all. I only try to make a point. In my 20+ years in the industry I have met, received correspondence and personally spoken to several people on the skill level ladder, from box pusher to executive producer, and never once did I meet someone who was grammatically perfect or never made an error or two. So please...lighten up. I am sorry that I lost your business, I hope I can regain it, but if not...well, thanks for at least taking the time to look through and more importantly read my site. I hope if nothing else that the funny shirts I offer gave you the slightest chuckle.
In all seriousness, everything we do at roadierags.com is in the name of fun and enjoyment. Take a pill, relax, enjoy a slam on the lighting guys, have fun laughing at the expence of others, life is too short to be so serious, that's not what my company is about. No hard feelings friend. Hope you had a safe and happy Thanksgiving, and best wishes this holiday season, never know what Santa will leave for you under the tree...a Rolex...a shackle, a spanking new Yamaha PM5000, or maybe if you're (or is it your) really lucky and sweet rag from roadierags.com
Thanks for being a good sport.
The Swag Hag
Owner RoadieRags.com


----------



## len (Nov 29, 2006)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sarcasm


----------



## RoadieRags (Nov 29, 2006)

touché
Thanks for having a sence of humor


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Nov 29, 2006)

Soooo, I think this topic's run it's course, eh? If you want some fun t-shirts, check out the site. If you don't, don't. No need for further comments on grammar, spelling, tact, courtesy, etc. Lessons have been learned, let's please move on, k?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## RoadieRags (Nov 30, 2006)

copy that.


----------



## Hughesie (May 24, 2007)

do you ship to australia?


----------



## avkid (May 24, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> do you ship to australia?


It appears so, look on the shipping and returns page of their site.


----------



## ship (Jun 1, 2007)

I wouldn't believe you lost Len's business, good guy who also has been in the biz many a year. Also a person that while his site was gramatically correct, found a square hole initially in posting at times. Hope the two of you get on the same page soon in an attempt to help the new generation into the industry. I know with me at times I let my fingers do the walking and at times sound offensive but it's well meaning and not really intended to be so. Patch it up off line, too small an industry.

Dave, before you get the weblinks up and running again, contact me at work and I'll send you my latest weblinks listing (it's frequently updated thus the newest one is always at work). It would have to be manually converted to which you would no doubt need someone to do so but at this point, eight pages of single spaced Word Perfect 7pt text links in hyperlink & descriptions of what they do would be useful but time consuming to convert.


Roadie Rags, welcome to the site. Is this the same company that is doing shirts attached to the rear doors of touring trailers? Cool shirts but you don't see them unless it's the end truck in the dock and the crew goes outside during a break. Wonder how many shirts get lost in this practice? This given it's no doubt the best way to get a sale - shirts on the doors of the touring trailer. Or perhaps better yet shirts within the first four feet of the inside of the trailer on both sides and behind plexiglass. Granted you would have to work around load strap rails but beyond the web, I would think doors open and truck in the dock, the best way to advertise your gig stuff would be to contact the various trucking companies and negotiate how to get your product inside the touring semi-trailers. 

Say within that first four feet, under plexiglass and between the rails your various shirts and plexiglass with the website advertised. Perhaps even the drivers being the sales people with a lock box with various sizes of shirt as a concept that could be worked out with some of the drivers and trucking companies. This of course given at times a certain amount of swag that might be required to help get the truck un-loaded or loaded properly and in a proper and timely way. 

It's a good concept anyway that I have seen - them rear inside doors that are normally open and not as much seen which could be better placed inside the area those un-loading the truck would better see. This given perhaps that some teamster type shirts might also be good to do beyond this. Something like I put the colored dot on the box where you want it, mess with me and your dotted box winds up in the gallery. Or I get paid more than you do and cannot be fired, are you telling me how to operate my fork truck, or would you rather file a grievance that we might or might not pay? Whats' a few holes anyway, adds ventilation. More realistically, mess with me and I'll change the production location coloring indicators (dots or gaff tape) of your boxes behind your back.

Realistically, our guys also love bumper stickers - this especially the "send me on tour" types of bumper sticker and other like types. Say a new one, "shop pay sucks, send me on tour." It would no doubt also sell well and a to be seen thing in a shop's parking lot as per a statement to the management.

Might if offering bumperstickers also resale or do the various miliary type ones. I know every car I have ever owned has had the simple gold round version of the Marine Corps sticker in the area of it's bumper on the drivers side. It's a way of telling who serverd in the branch and who did not. Simple small gold sticker telling who is past verses bumpers covered with them for those who are still in that branch. Other branches of the service also have similar bumper sticker types that would be often common with tech people common purchases. Amazing how many past miliatary types are techies these days.

Further thing would be to contact the various National Guard and Reserve type military units and ask if they might wish for their battalion symbol and say their gun or tank etc. symbol on the rear of the shirt. Perhaps even with a signature such as mine had "the blazing gun." Before that, it was The Naked Gun". Comical type printings could be done also for such things as the above. Bunch of naked guys serving a big cannon for instance. Goes beyond the more normal Marine Corps say Bull Dog running from the front, and rear of un-nutered bull dog running from the rear of one shirt I remember. Best shirts for the military I had had my unit on the front and the cannon on the back.

It's a concept in further market - military types feel just as attached to their unit and say cannon as tech people their stage.

One for me if you will... let the fluorescent gaff tape get used by tech people and it will be much like actors getting ahold of of the glow tape. You get nothing - use the vinyl tape for your oneoff.


----------

